# [MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver]Can't connect to MySQL server (1006)



## sutanu_halder (Jul 30, 2008)

dim con_server as ADODB.Connection
Set con_server = New ADODB.Connection
con_server.ConnectionString = "DRIVER={MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver};" _
& "SERVER=server;" _
& "DATABASE=database;" _
& "UID=userid;" _
& "PWD=password;" _
& "OPTION=3"
con_server.Open
this code (VB 6.0 application) is working properly when i using "TATA Indicom internet connection Provider". But while i using "BSNL internet connection Provider "
it gives a error. the error number is -2147467259 and error description is 
"[MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver]Can't connect to MySQL server (1006)"


----------

